# Dartford Crossing - new tolls



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For those of you who like to have the money ready for a smooth processing at the toll booths. be aware that from 22h00 November 15, the cost for a car (and most motorhomes) increases to £1.50.

I've often thought that the toll booth attendants there must have one of the most boring jobs on earth.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Dartford Crossing - new tools*



tonyt said:


> For those of you who like to have the money ready for a smooth processing at the toll booths. be aware that from 22h00 November 15, the cost for a car (and most motorhomes) increases to £1.50.
> 
> I've often thought that the toll booth attendants there must have one of the most boring jobs on earth.


They used to have on of the best fiddling jobs going years ago. :lol:

yet another price increase :evil: The tunnels and the bridge must have paid for themselves hundreds of times over by now,but still they rob us. 

steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was a bit confused by the thread title!

Post subject: Re: Dartford Crossing - new tools


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I was a bit confused by the thread title!
> Post subject: Re: Dartford Crossing - new tools


I just assumed they had taken on new staff!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Now free at night 10.00pm to 6.00am. Only use it at night.
Gerry


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

If my memory serves me correctly, weren't they only going to charge a toll (or was that a tool) until the construction costs had been recouped?

50% increase is a bit steep but can't remember it being anything other than a quid for years.

Still better value than the M6 toll piracy and the humber bridge.

If you're on the bridge going south and in the inside lane, have a look at the building opposite the Ibis Hotel and wave - we will wave back, but perhaps not with the use of all the fingers if the network has failed again! Only joking. Good soundproofing - can't hear any traffic


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont care !! My ferry is at 18.15 on the 15th, so I will be over the bridge before the increase......  

OH...!!! They'll get me on the way back...... :x 

Now got to add 50p to my trip budget... Plus the Euro is C***.. only got 1.12 euro to the £ when changed some this afternoon.....


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, weren't they only going to charge a toll (or was that a tool) until the construction costs had been recouped?


Your memory is very good duxdeluxe,thats exactly right.  To much revenue involved to that though. :x

steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Now free at night 10.00pm to 6.00am. Only use it at night.
> Gerry


Are you sure about that? I passed those signs today and I thought it read that all vehicles (except motorcycles) are currently charged £1 during the night with bikes free as usual? The idea being to encourage heavy goods vehicles to travel at night.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dartford toll*

You could move to Dartford and then be a borough resident as they will pay just 20pence. :lol:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tolls*

Hi all,

What's a bridge toll then ??  

We don't have them in Scotland :!: :!:

What used to puzzle me when the Forth Bridge had tolls was the fact that it was free for a couple of years heading South but you had to pay when driving North to civilisation.   It was as though you were being charged for the scenery.

S'pose I'll know all about toll roads heading for Spain shortly. If the weather is poor, probably just boot it down the toll roads.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

I drove to and from Spain earlier in the year, it takes as long using the tolls as going the other way, just costs more :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, weren't they only going to charge a toll (or was that a tool) until the construction costs had been recouped?


They said exactly that when the first Mersey Tunnel was opened in 1933.
Last year the toll went up to £1.40 fo a car and £2.40 for a minibus.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Tolls*



exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What's a bridge toll then ??
> 
> ...


In Scotland they don't need tolls because the majority of the UK subsidises everything for you.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyt said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Now free at night 10.00pm to 6.00am. Only use it at night.
> ...


Oops, should have read with the new charging structure all vehicles are free between 10.00pm and 06.00am.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dartford toll*

I don't want to be pain in the butt!!! but!!
On the Local news tonight they are saying that the Bridge is paid for with enough Money being held for any maintenance, but there is so much traffic using the Crossing that they have decided to put the price up by 50%. :evil: 
Well of coarse its busy it is the M25 using it. 8O The congestion is caused by the having to slow down and Queue, to pay the toll, so you are able to travel over or under the Thames, also the 2 biggest retail outlets are on its route ie:- Lakeside and Bluewater.

But the biggest point 8O now is that a lot of traffic cant use other routes because it will go into the Emission Zone. 
Do they really think we don't know they have the upper hand all round.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

The crossing was paid for in 2003 and that includes money set aside for ongoing maintenance. The holdup is caused by the tolls, so hundreds of cars, lorries ect sitting stationary is adding to the carbon footprint. The revenue (TAX) from the tolls is being??? used to reduce the carbon footprint. Labour Logic
Waz


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

A bit off topic but at least the Humber Bridge saves a lot of miles on the journey. I read somewhere that the toll cost was more or less equivalent to the cost of the petrol used if you had to drive the long way round.

The Dartford Crossing is another excuse to cause a traffic queue.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> A bit off topic but at least the Humber Bridge saves a lot of miles on the journey. I read somewhere that the toll cost was more or less equivalent to the cost of the petrol used if you had to drive the long way round.
> 
> The Dartford Crossing is another excuse to cause a traffic queue.
> 
> Russell


I do not begrudge paying the toll as it saves us so much time coming from Kent to Essex if they had said that as the excuse for the rise I would say "yes thats so right" but to say " there is so much traffic using the Crossing that they have decided to put the price up by 50%" then I think "you silly err billy" :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dartford toll*



Chigman said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > If my memory serves me correctly, weren't they only going to charge a toll (or was that a tool) until the construction costs had been recouped?
> ...


They have just said on the news the revenue is £75 million per year.


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

I received a letter a few years ago as I have a Dart-Tag explaining that from now on the Dartford Crossing is no longer a toll tunnel/bridge it is fact now a toll road.

Originally the tunnel/bridge would become free once it had been paid for. Once it had reached that threshold it became a toll road and they sent out nice accompanying diagrams to that effect.

I'm not too worried as I only pay 20p now, but that is for only one vehicle, it is not interchangable, so it is full price (£1.50) for the M/H for the very few times I go that way in it.

Rusty


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I have got a dart tag both for the car and for the van so that I only pay £1 each trip. (They ar controlled from one acount) It worth it for us as we live just over a mile from the Bridge. We do not get the residents discount as we live in the Borough of Bexley and not Dartford :evil: The fact that we are some of the closest resident does not count. Residents of Thurrock and Dartford receive 50 free journeys and then have to pay 20p a crossing.



Sonja


----------

